# What are you asking for christmas?



## d4m4s74 (Nov 16, 2009)

or any other present-related holiday around December for all that matters.
Don't just say cubes, other things are allowed too.


in my case some cubes (dian sheng, type C or E, maybe some hybrid material)
and a new external hard drive (I think I'll have to ship in a bit myself for that though)


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 16, 2009)

World Record !


----------



## Muesli (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh I don't know. I might get a Giga.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 16, 2009)

White type C, Stackmat, and I'm happy. I get most of what I want for my birthday, since it's about a month and a half behind Christmas.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 16, 2009)

I want a plane ticket for Washington DC Open! D: D: D:


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 16, 2009)

legacy.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Nov 16, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> White type C, Stackmat, and I'm happy. I get most of what I want for my birthday, since it's about a month and a half behind Christmas.



hahahaha...i don't get it


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 16, 2009)

^ I assume its a political correctness thing?

Like the thread which turned super long because someone called something "gay".


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 16, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I want a plane ticket for Washington DC Open! D: D: D:



same.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 16, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> legacy.



that would be sweet =D


----------



## RicardoFreire (Nov 16, 2009)

Some puzzles


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 16, 2009)

A bit too early for christmas lists isn't it? But (In order of want):

• Stackmat
• A good yo-yo (so I can try to get started).
• Spore Galactic Expansion pack.

It would be longer, but as a family present we're re-modeling our basement.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm getting a Turtle Beaches gaming headset for my PS3, so I can pwn even more on Modern Warfare 2. And maybe some accessories for my new iPhone.

And probably some cubes.


----------



## cubeman34 (Nov 16, 2009)

Nothing...My two front teeth


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 16, 2009)

you have to be early if you're going to be ordering from abroad


----------



## Caedus (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm probably going to ask for any t-shirt from ThinkGeek, an Arduino, and a penspinning pen.


----------



## V-te (Nov 16, 2009)

I just want a BLD solve.


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 16, 2009)

I could sell you a penspinning pen.....

Anyway, I don't want very much, just a few cubes.

-V-5
-Maru mini
-Mefferts Pyra
-Mini C
-X-cube 4x4?

Thats all I can think of...


----------



## Edmund (Nov 16, 2009)

New headphones and speakers for my zune would be nice.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 16, 2009)

A few more a2's , this time with a core that fits, unlike last time.
V-cube set.
And from my brother and sister, just money. My friends normally just give money anyway.
I also want a Razor Ultra Pro. (non-cubing) as my current ones deck snapped. (I will probably buy this myself)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 16, 2009)

I want a pony.
And Twizzlarz.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 16, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I want a pony.
> And Twizzlarz.


but you already got Twizzlarz from Brendon!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 16, 2009)

actually I just want plane tickets to canada for the next comp there. Stachu would agree.

Actually now that I think about it a dragon would be nice. Stachu and I would fly to canada like forte did for MIT...on a dragon.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Nov 16, 2009)

I told my parents I wanted a car, but I don't think they were too fond about that idea. Looks like I'm on my own on that one.


----------



## michaellahti (Nov 16, 2009)

New stackmat. V-cube 5 (black!) and a lot of Reece's Cups...............


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 16, 2009)

Stuff for my car to make her look even more beautiful (If that's possible)
Cubing lessons from Cameron 
A new cube that is pink
and $$ because my parents suck at choosing present, I'd rather the money! >.<
Somewhere decent to go for New Years

Oh, and in January, an excellence endorsement on my exam results (last year they came the day after my birthday)
Oh, and a decent birthday party.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 16, 2009)

A gift from someone...


----------



## Caedus (Nov 16, 2009)

By the time you get the cubes you're buying from me all straightened out, it'll be just like a Christmas present.

Merry Christmas from me!


----------



## Ethan (Nov 17, 2009)

stackmat timer,
vcube black set,
mefferts pyraminx + megaminx,
type a and f diy's from c4u
new es 2x2
shock oil lol
cubesmith smooth tiles/stickers for each of my new puzzles.
modern warfare 2, assassins creed 2, l4d 2.
ms points.
t-shirts, shorts from pacsun, finish line, and eastbay.

oh and sum toffifay + nerunerunerune.
omnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

Caedus said:


> By the time you get the cubes you're buying from me all straightened out, it'll be just like a Christmas present.
> 
> Merry Christmas from me!



I know right? I'm only getting two for myself, but one will be my speedcube and the other will be my public cube, which means that I'll have 2 backups.


----------



## Tomk (Nov 30, 2009)

a sub 20 time 

a type C and a Diansheng and a mastermorphix


----------

